# ivf wales news



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7555141.stm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just watched lyndon on the welsh news my mum recorded it for me on her v+box   i wonder how many have been thawed twice like my little one?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i watched too

didn't he come across very very well


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep was great ...what a star


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

did not see it on news, never seen Lyndon, always felt we were given 2nd best when we went up.. sorry girls guess my opinon is not great after last cycle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww popsi i am so sorry you feel this way.


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

A lovely news story and a gorgeous baby.

I was in the clinic the day before and I overheard one of the 'Press dept' or someone wanting to talk to Lyndon about this as BBC News were going to be filming - I thought I'd watch out for it on the news but still didn't get to see Lyndon....


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I read this report in a newspaper in Sardinia


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

I know you probably don't remember me but this is my daughter Evie.  This was a mad experience and didn't think it would go so big but we are really pleased it did for Lyndon and the unit.  I do keep checking in every so often.  Good luck to you all dreams do come true.   

Becky x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

congratulations on your special little miracle.. you must be so proud


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

becky 

wow it must all feel so surreal


congratulations


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

OMG Becky, of course I remember you.  I remember you having a FET, we cycled together didn't we?  

Congratulations on your special little miracle, she's gorgeous.

Andi xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/default.asp


----------

